# Virginia Beach, Va Coder Needed



## dwilliams73 (Feb 11, 2011)

Medical billing agency in Virginia Beach, Va is in need of an in house coder with 2 years experience.  Prefered experience in surgery, radiolgy, and E&M coding.  Please fax resume to 757-340-4278 or email tbraley@imamgmt.com


----------

